# Help! Need Nag Champa!



## Logansama (Sep 14, 2017)

Every year at Christmas, I make about 9 pound so of Nag Champa scented soap as special orders. I always use Bramble Berry's FO because that's always worked perfectly, but they changed the formulation last year. I made a loaf and already, my sister has turned up her nose at it. (NC is her favorite.) Its perfumy and powdery. Its not going to work.  

Anyone know of a good source for a true, well-behaved Nag Champa FO?


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 14, 2017)

I keep hearing about this Nag Champa. Will follow along...


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 14, 2017)

I always hated BB Nag Champa but really like WSP. That is saying a lot because I really hate doing business with WSP


----------



## Susie (Sep 14, 2017)

Has anyone tried Texas Candle Supply's Nag Champa?  I am planning a trip over there next week (ish).


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 15, 2017)

Nag Champa, I have not tried it.  What is it supposed to smell like?

I bought a sample of dragon blood, because everyone talks about it, and it just smells like incidence.  Not my favorite ....


----------



## Arimara (Sep 15, 2017)

Nag Champa reminded me of that typical incense scent that you smell in some stores. AT least that's what I got when I smelled a soap with that scent.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 15, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Nag Champa, I have not tried it.  What is it supposed to smell like?
> 
> I bought a sample of dragon blood, because everyone talks about it, and it just smells like incidence.  Not my favorite ....


Can I ask where you purchased your DB?


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 15, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Nag Champa, I have not tried it.  What is it supposed to smell like?





Arimara said:


> Nag Champa reminded me of that typical incense scent that you smell in some stores.



It reminds me of my childhood days inside a Catholic church (they burn incense).  To quote a friend (who is still a devout Catholic), it's the smell of guilt!

No offense to anyone; just trying to help answer the question with a little humor.


----------



## Fisher (Sep 16, 2017)

*Nag Champa*

I live in the land of Nag Champa incense burning - Woodstock NY, so the closest I've found is from New Directions Aromatics.  I also purchased one from Bulk Apothecary and again from Lebermuth (Lebermuth supplies BA).  So my go to is NDA.  I intend to purchase again so I cannot tell you if its any different.


----------



## Logansama (Sep 17, 2017)

Arimara said:


> Nag Champa reminded me of that typical incense scent that you smell in some stores. AT least that's what I got when I smelled a soap with that scent.



That's what it should smell like. This new one is just too perfume-like.


----------



## Logansama (Sep 17, 2017)

Fisher said:


> I live in the land of Nag Champa incense burning - Woodstock NY, so the closest I've found is from New Directions Aromatics.  I also purchased one from Bulk Apothecary and again from Lebermuth (Lebermuth supplies BA).  So my go to is NDA.  I intend to purchase again so I cannot tell you if its any different.



Does it hold true in Cold Process? I might try them.


----------



## Susie (Sep 18, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Can I ask where you purchased your DB?



Because if you have not tried Carolyn's DB, you are missing out!


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 18, 2017)

Nag Champa is one of my favorite fragrances, and I've tried quite a few different suppliers. For me, WSP's is definitely the best.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 18, 2017)

I too go with WSP for Nag. I agree that they are not my favorite to do business with - but they are my go to for that scent.

I try to stay a pound ahead on Carolyn's DB too.


----------



## cerelife (Sep 22, 2017)

Peak's Nag Champa is my favorite. To me it smells _exactly_ like the 'head shops' back in the '80's! And I love that it discolors to a purple-ish mauve 
I have WSP's NC but haven't soaped with it yet, since I still like Peak's version better.
Dragon's Blood is similar, but more sweet and less dry to my nose.
The incense in Catholic churches is usually frankincense and myrrh, but I get why NC would remind someone of this although to me (I'm Catholic) the scent is quite different. F&M is more dry and musty to my nose.
"The Smell of Guilt" - oh my....that's hilarious! I may steal this as a soap name  I was thinking of making a F&M scented soap and hadn't decided on a name.


----------



## 0115d8cf (Sep 22, 2017)

Chiming in to add the umpteenth vote for WSP's NC. I'm lucky in that a shop near me carries WSP fos and I don't have to order directly from them, but some scents are worth it, and I think the NC is one of them.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 22, 2017)

Just curious, why don't people like WSP? That's the main place I get my fragrances from. Prices are reasonable, shipping is fast and free over $40, and using their sort system and reviews is awesome when it comes to finding scents that perform well. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## BattleGnome (Sep 22, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Just curious, why don't people like WSP?



I don't like them for CP. The first time I ordered lye was from them and it was definitely an older bottle, the flakes were grayish. It worked fine but you could tell the quality. 

I feel WSP is aimed more towards whose who want a quick production product for a business rather than a from scratch product. I get my m&p base from WSP and have a lotion sampler from them but I'm not super confident they fully test their products in CP.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 22, 2017)

My problem with WSP is from having orders modified and not getting any reply from them when I asked about it.
Getting several small bottles of an FO instead of a large on is a storage problem for me.
Not getting something I ordered is a problem for me.

Just not happy with my experience with them over time.


----------



## toxikon (Sep 22, 2017)

Steve85569 said:


> My problem with WSP is from having orders modified and not getting any reply from them when I asked about it.
> Getting several small bottles of an FO instead of a large on is a storage problem for me.
> Not getting something I ordered is a problem for me.
> 
> Just not happy with my experience with them over time.



Ah, interesting! I've been using them since 2014 with absolutely no issues. Orders are always perfect and received promptly. I guess I've been lucky!


----------



## Fisher (Sep 22, 2017)

*Nag Champa*

Yes, NDA's Nag Champa holds like a champ in cold process but discolors.  Its outstanding in body care products and very strong.
I also use Lebermuths Nag Champa bought from Bulk Apothecary.  Smells different but I do like it.

Who is Carolyn and where can I find her Nag Champa?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 22, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Can I ask where you purchased your DB?


 
I got it at candle science when they had the one dollar sample bottles, so I could try it.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 22, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Just curious, why don't people like WSP? That's the main place I get my fragrances from. Prices are reasonable, shipping is fast and free over $40, and using their sort system and reviews is awesome when it comes to finding scents that perform well. I've never had a problem with them.


 
All the products I have gotten from them, including FOs, for me is like meh ... just my personal opinion, but I think they are not the best quality.  I  also must say they are a great company. I see them like the Walmart of soap making of sorts.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 22, 2017)

BTW Susie, if you go to lone star you HAVE TO  buy at least a sample of pink chiffon.


----------



## Logansama (Sep 22, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Just curious, why don't people like WSP? That's the main place I get my fragrances from. Prices are reasonable, shipping is fast and free over $40, and using their sort system and reviews is awesome when it comes to finding scents that perform well. I've never had a problem with them.



I've used them a couple times, but as I live on the west coast, it takes forever to get a product. And there's the five dollar handling fee. 

I did order some NC there as well as hemp and cannabis fragrances. Might as well go full hippie. LOL! 

Thanks for all the valuable input!


----------



## Susie (Sep 23, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> BTW Susie, if you go to lone star you HAVE TO  buy at least a sample of pink chiffon.



I was going to go this week, but unfortunately I have pneumonia, and am not allowed to go shop for FOs.  My sense of smell is off, also, so it is probably a good thing. But thank you for the suggestion!  It is going on the list.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 23, 2017)

Susie said:


> I was going to go this week, but unfortunately I have pneumonia, and am not allowed to go shop for FOs.  My sense of smell is off, also, so it is probably a good thing. But thank you for the suggestion!  It is going on the list.



Hope you get over the dreaded pneumonia quickly. It's no fun.


----------



## Steve85569 (Sep 23, 2017)

Fisher said:


> Yes, NDA's Nag Champa holds like a champ in cold process but discolors.  Its outstanding in body care products and very strong.
> I also use Lebermuths Nag Champa bought from Bulk Apothecary.  Smells different but I do like it.
> 
> Who is Carolyn and where can I find her Nag Champa?


  Carolyn is on this forum and has or had Dragon's Blood. Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60989


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 24, 2017)

Susie said:


> I was going to go this week, but unfortunately I have pneumonia, and am not allowed to go shop for FOs. My sense of smell is off, also, so it is probably a good thing. But thank you for the suggestion! It is going on the list.


 

:getwell:


----------

